# puppy belly changed colour?



## jakerleen (May 28, 2010)

Hello I am here with odd questions as usual.

Our puppy, Molly, is a GSD/Lab cross. She had a pink tummy and now its gone black over the past week. Is this normal???

jackie x


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

It may be her adult coat coming through, as she is part GSD? I'm no expert on this... How old is she?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah it is,
for about a week I tried to scrub Willows clean with a baby wipe, until someone told me they just change colour as they grow up!


----------



## jakerleen (May 28, 2010)

she is nearly 16 weeks now. We had a lot of problems with her food to start with and it seems to be a chicken allergy. I have tried cleaning it off as well lol. I wondered what caused it.

thanks for this 

jackie xx


----------



## littledigger (Dec 29, 2009)

totally normal. our puppy has just gone through the same transformation. She even has fur where fur was not. I think its just puppy puberty.


----------



## jakerleen (May 28, 2010)

yes her little belly was bald and now there's white fur growing on there. Puppy puberty  awwww bless her xxx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

My youngest went from lovely bald pink belly to pink and black splodgey....like a cow!!LOL (still bald though!)


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah. Holly's belly was pale pink, and now it's pale pink with black splodges in it. It's a little more furry now though


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Yes, that's fine  Scooter used to have a lovely pink belly, then it turned grey and now it's covered in hair!


----------

